# [EVDL] motors for motorcycle



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ask Jim Husted at Hitorque to see if he's got any 6.7" or larger forklift
motors. He has some of the best prices!



> Jack <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I am looking for a motor for a motorcycle I am trying to put together a
> > Honda Goldwing. I think I would like to go with a AC-15 motor but it is more
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've converted a 1978 Honda Goldwing, so can offer some suggestions.
I used 6.3 inch (If I remember right) 6 hp motor because it mounted easily
with the output shaft directly coupled into the drive shaft.
I bolted a flat aluminum plate to the old engine mount points, then mounted
the motor and batteries on top of that.
A larger diameter motor would have needed to sit with it's lower edge
below/between the lower frame members.

Speaking of frame, make sure that the removable lower left section of the
frame is in usable shape.
This is the piece that comes off so the ICE can remove to the left side.
This are notorious for rusting out at its attachment points.

However, the motor is not powerful enough with only the 3.5:1 final gear
ratio, and would be better with an additional 2:1 multiplied in, maybe a
belt or chain.
Perhaps the larger motors you are talking about will take care of this
problem.
With the direct connection to the drive shaft it is very quiet, but it pull
so many amps that I've had weak battery connections glowing red hot.
I used a 48 volt, 400 amp controller mounted on an aluminum plate where the
radiator used to be.

Mike Shipway-



> Jack <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I am looking for a motor for a motorcycle I am trying to put together a
> > Honda Goldwing. I think I would like to go with a AC-15 motor but it is more
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike for all your information & every one else that is answering any
input about the goldwing & right motors I think I might try a 8 inch motor
direct drive to shaft & hope I hit the sweet spot first time beginners luck
I hope!!

-----Original Message----- 
From: Mike Shipway
Sent: Friday, April 29, 2011 5:28 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

I've converted a 1978 Honda Goldwing, so can offer some suggestions.
I used 6.3 inch (If I remember right) 6 hp motor because it mounted easily
with the output shaft directly coupled into the drive shaft.
I bolted a flat aluminum plate to the old engine mount points, then mounted
the motor and batteries on top of that.
A larger diameter motor would have needed to sit with it's lower edge
below/between the lower frame members.

Speaking of frame, make sure that the removable lower left section of the
frame is in usable shape.
This is the piece that comes off so the ICE can remove to the left side.
This are notorious for rusting out at its attachment points.

However, the motor is not powerful enough with only the 3.5:1 final gear
ratio, and would be better with an additional 2:1 multiplied in, maybe a
belt or chain.
Perhaps the larger motors you are talking about will take care of this
problem.
With the direct connection to the drive shaft it is very quiet, but it pull
so many amps that I've had weak battery connections glowing red hot.
I used a 48 volt, 400 amp controller mounted on an aluminum plate where the
radiator used to be.

Mike Shipway-



> Jack <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I am looking for a motor for a motorcycle I am trying to put together a
> > Honda Goldwing. I think I would like to go with a AC-15 motor but it is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I suspect direct drive will disappoint you, even with an 8" motor. Mike, 
can you offer more information on the performance with the 6.3"motor and 
direct drive? I did a similar setup with a 7", lighter frame, similar 
battery and controller specs, and about the same rear end ratio. It was 
terrible. Started burning brushes. Sounds like you had problems with 
that setup, but If you had reasonable performance, then I need to 
rethink why mine did so poorly. As you mention, a 2:1 reduction makes a 
huge difference. Still no show stopper, but it works now. I did a 
mini-bike and found the same problem - ratios under 6:1 do not work 
well. For direct drive, I imagine a dual motor setup with 
series/parallel, and higher voltage could work, and I think I remember 
seeing one at Power of DC several years back with twin E-Teks.

I suspect, in general, from my experience and from reading this list, 
that ratios under 6:1 require a motor much larger than one would think 
is normally needed. Yes, series motors have 'infinite torque at stall' 
but that requires infinite amps. Brushes, controller, and batteries will 
limit those amps.

-SteveS


On 4/29/2011 11:20 PM, Jack wrote:
> Thanks Mike for all your information& every one else that is answering any
> input about the goldwing& right motors I think I might try a 8 inch motor
> direct drive to shaft& hope I hit the sweet spot first time beginners luck
> I hope!!
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Mike Shipway
> Sent: Friday, April 29, 2011 5:28 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle
>
> I've converted a 1978 Honda Goldwing, so can offer some suggestions.
> I used 6.3 inch (If I remember right) 6 hp motor because it mounted easily
> with the output shaft directly coupled into the drive shaft.
> I bolted a flat aluminum plate to the old engine mount points, then mounted
> the motor and batteries on top of that.
> A larger diameter motor would have needed to sit with it's lower edge
> below/between the lower frame members.
>
> Speaking of frame, make sure that the removable lower left section of the
> frame is in usable shape.
> This is the piece that comes off so the ICE can remove to the left side.
> This are notorious for rusting out at its attachment points.
>
> However, the motor is not powerful enough with only the 3.5:1 final gear
> ratio, and would be better with an additional 2:1 multiplied in, maybe a
> belt or chain.
> Perhaps the larger motors you are talking about will take care of this
> problem.
> With the direct connection to the drive shaft it is very quiet, but it pull
> so many amps that I've had weak battery connections glowing red hot.
> I used a 48 volt, 400 amp controller mounted on an aluminum plate where the
> radiator used to be.
>
> Mike Shipway-
>
>


> Jack<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I am looking for a motor for a motorcycle I am trying to put together a
> >> Honda Goldwing. I think I would like to go with a AC-15 motor but it is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks for info. if I do go with 2 motor set up I don't want to use a chain 
to much noise so who would have the belt & pulleys that I can modify to make 
right gear ratio?
-----Original Message----- 
From: SteveS
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 7:24 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

I suspect direct drive will disappoint you, even with an 8" motor. Mike,
can you offer more information on the performance with the 6.3"motor and
direct drive? I did a similar setup with a 7", lighter frame, similar
battery and controller specs, and about the same rear end ratio. It was
terrible. Started burning brushes. Sounds like you had problems with
that setup, but If you had reasonable performance, then I need to
rethink why mine did so poorly. As you mention, a 2:1 reduction makes a
huge difference. Still no show stopper, but it works now. I did a
mini-bike and found the same problem - ratios under 6:1 do not work
well. For direct drive, I imagine a dual motor setup with
series/parallel, and higher voltage could work, and I think I remember
seeing one at Power of DC several years back with twin E-Teks.

I suspect, in general, from my experience and from reading this list,
that ratios under 6:1 require a motor much larger than one would think
is normally needed. Yes, series motors have 'infinite torque at stall'
but that requires infinite amps. Brushes, controller, and batteries will
limit those amps.

-SteveS


On 4/29/2011 11:20 PM, Jack wrote:
> Thanks Mike for all your information& every one else that is answering 
> any
> input about the goldwing& right motors I think I might try a 8 inch motor
> direct drive to shaft& hope I hit the sweet spot first time beginners 
> luck
> I hope!!
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Mike Shipway
> Sent: Friday, April 29, 2011 5:28 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle
>
> I've converted a 1978 Honda Goldwing, so can offer some suggestions.
> I used 6.3 inch (If I remember right) 6 hp motor because it mounted easily
> with the output shaft directly coupled into the drive shaft.
> I bolted a flat aluminum plate to the old engine mount points, then 
> mounted
> the motor and batteries on top of that.
> A larger diameter motor would have needed to sit with it's lower edge
> below/between the lower frame members.
>
> Speaking of frame, make sure that the removable lower left section of the
> frame is in usable shape.
> This is the piece that comes off so the ICE can remove to the left side.
> This are notorious for rusting out at its attachment points.
>
> However, the motor is not powerful enough with only the 3.5:1 final gear
> ratio, and would be better with an additional 2:1 multiplied in, maybe a
> belt or chain.
> Perhaps the larger motors you are talking about will take care of this
> problem.
> With the direct connection to the drive shaft it is very quiet, but it 
> pull
> so many amps that I've had weak battery connections glowing red hot.
> I used a 48 volt, 400 amp controller mounted on an aluminum plate where 
> the
> radiator used to be.
>
> Mike Shipway-
>
>


> Jack<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I am looking for a motor for a motorcycle I am trying to put together a
> >> Honda Goldwing. I think I would like to go with a AC-15 motor but it is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lawrence had this problem in hilly San Francisco
that on a sustained climb he started burning up
his motor (direct chain drive)
I recall that several years ago he had a very tall
rear sprocket specially-made to increase motor RPM
and get acceptable performance, hill-climbing
ability and not burn up his motor.
About a month ago the same discussion happened here,
so you may want to check the archives.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of SteveS
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 4:25 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

I suspect direct drive will disappoint you, even with an 8" motor. Mike,
can you offer more information on the performance with the 6.3"motor and
direct drive? I did a similar setup with a 7", lighter frame, similar
battery and controller specs, and about the same rear end ratio. It was
terrible. Started burning brushes. Sounds like you had problems with
that setup, but If you had reasonable performance, then I need to
rethink why mine did so poorly. As you mention, a 2:1 reduction makes a
huge difference. Still no show stopper, but it works now. I did a
mini-bike and found the same problem - ratios under 6:1 do not work
well. For direct drive, I imagine a dual motor setup with
series/parallel, and higher voltage could work, and I think I remember
seeing one at Power of DC several years back with twin E-Teks.

I suspect, in general, from my experience and from reading this list,
that ratios under 6:1 require a motor much larger than one would think
is normally needed. Yes, series motors have 'infinite torque at stall' 
but that requires infinite amps. Brushes, controller, and batteries will
limit those amps.

-SteveS


On 4/29/2011 11:20 PM, Jack wrote:
> Thanks Mike for all your information& every one else that is 
> answering any input about the goldwing& right motors I think I might 
> try a 8 inch motor direct drive to shaft& hope I hit the sweet spot 
> first time beginners luck I hope!!
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Mike Shipway
> Sent: Friday, April 29, 2011 5:28 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle
>
> I've converted a 1978 Honda Goldwing, so can offer some suggestions.
> I used 6.3 inch (If I remember right) 6 hp motor because it mounted 
> easily with the output shaft directly coupled into the drive shaft.
> I bolted a flat aluminum plate to the old engine mount points, then 
> mounted the motor and batteries on top of that.
> A larger diameter motor would have needed to sit with it's lower edge 
> below/between the lower frame members.
>
> Speaking of frame, make sure that the removable lower left section of 
> the frame is in usable shape.
> This is the piece that comes off so the ICE can remove to the left
side.
> This are notorious for rusting out at its attachment points.
>
> However, the motor is not powerful enough with only the 3.5:1 final 
> gear ratio, and would be better with an additional 2:1 multiplied in, 
> maybe a belt or chain.
> Perhaps the larger motors you are talking about will take care of this

> problem.
> With the direct connection to the drive shaft it is very quiet, but it

> pull so many amps that I've had weak battery connections glowing red
hot.
> I used a 48 volt, 400 amp controller mounted on an aluminum plate 
> where the radiator used to be.
>
> Mike Shipway-
>
>


> Jack<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I am looking for a motor for a motorcycle I am trying to put together
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----Original Message----- 
From: Cor van de Water 
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 5:49 PM 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List 
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle 

Lawrence had this problem in hilly San Francisco
that on a sustained climb he started burning up
his motor (direct chain drive)
I recall that several years ago he had a very tall
rear sprocket specially-made to increase motor RPM
and get acceptable performance, hill-climbing
ability and not burn up his motor.
About a month ago the same discussion happened here,
so you may want to check the archives.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of SteveS
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 4:25 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

I suspect direct drive will disappoint you, even with an 8" motor. Mike,
can you offer more information on the performance with the 6.3"motor and
direct drive? I did a similar setup with a 7", lighter frame, similar
battery and controller specs, and about the same rear end ratio. It was
terrible. Started burning brushes. Sounds like you had problems with
that setup, but If you had reasonable performance, then I need to
rethink why mine did so poorly. As you mention, a 2:1 reduction makes a
huge difference. Still no show stopper, but it works now. I did a
mini-bike and found the same problem - ratios under 6:1 do not work
well. For direct drive, I imagine a dual motor setup with
series/parallel, and higher voltage could work, and I think I remember
seeing one at Power of DC several years back with twin E-Teks.

I suspect, in general, from my experience and from reading this list,
that ratios under 6:1 require a motor much larger than one would think
is normally needed. Yes, series motors have 'infinite torque at stall' 
but that requires infinite amps. Brushes, controller, and batteries will
limit those amps.

-SteveS


On 4/29/2011 11:20 PM, Jack wrote:
> Thanks Mike for all your information& every one else that is 
> answering any input about the goldwing& right motors I think I might 
> try a 8 inch motor direct drive to shaft& hope I hit the sweet spot 
> first time beginners luck I hope!!
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Mike Shipway
> Sent: Friday, April 29, 2011 5:28 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle
>
> I've converted a 1978 Honda Goldwing, so can offer some suggestions.
> I used 6.3 inch (If I remember right) 6 hp motor because it mounted 
> easily with the output shaft directly coupled into the drive shaft.
> I bolted a flat aluminum plate to the old engine mount points, then 
> mounted the motor and batteries on top of that.
> A larger diameter motor would have needed to sit with it's lower edge 
> below/between the lower frame members.
>
> Speaking of frame, make sure that the removable lower left section of 
> the frame is in usable shape.
> This is the piece that comes off so the ICE can remove to the left
side.
> This are notorious for rusting out at its attachment points.
>
> However, the motor is not powerful enough with only the 3.5:1 final 
> gear ratio, and would be better with an additional 2:1 multiplied in, 
> maybe a belt or chain.
> Perhaps the larger motors you are talking about will take care of this

> problem.
> With the direct connection to the drive shaft it is very quiet, but it

> pull so many amps that I've had weak battery connections glowing red
hot.
> I used a 48 volt, 400 amp controller mounted on an aluminum plate 
> where the radiator used to be.
>
> Mike Shipway-
>
>


> Jack<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I am looking for a motor for a motorcycle I am trying to put together
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok Thanks Lawrence I will try looking it up never tried to use the archives 
but about time I tried & look & use

-----Original Message----- 
From: Cor van de Water
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 5:49 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

Lawrence had this problem in hilly San Francisco
that on a sustained climb he started burning up
his motor (direct chain drive)
I recall that several years ago he had a very tall
rear sprocket specially-made to increase motor RPM
and get acceptable performance, hill-climbing
ability and not burn up his motor.
About a month ago the same discussion happened here,
so you may want to check the archives.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of SteveS
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 4:25 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

I suspect direct drive will disappoint you, even with an 8" motor. Mike,
can you offer more information on the performance with the 6.3"motor and
direct drive? I did a similar setup with a 7", lighter frame, similar
battery and controller specs, and about the same rear end ratio. It was
terrible. Started burning brushes. Sounds like you had problems with
that setup, but If you had reasonable performance, then I need to
rethink why mine did so poorly. As you mention, a 2:1 reduction makes a
huge difference. Still no show stopper, but it works now. I did a
mini-bike and found the same problem - ratios under 6:1 do not work
well. For direct drive, I imagine a dual motor setup with
series/parallel, and higher voltage could work, and I think I remember
seeing one at Power of DC several years back with twin E-Teks.

I suspect, in general, from my experience and from reading this list,
that ratios under 6:1 require a motor much larger than one would think
is normally needed. Yes, series motors have 'infinite torque at stall'
but that requires infinite amps. Brushes, controller, and batteries will
limit those amps.

-SteveS


On 4/29/2011 11:20 PM, Jack wrote:
> Thanks Mike for all your information& every one else that is
> answering any input about the goldwing& right motors I think I might
> try a 8 inch motor direct drive to shaft& hope I hit the sweet spot
> first time beginners luck I hope!!
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Mike Shipway
> Sent: Friday, April 29, 2011 5:28 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle
>
> I've converted a 1978 Honda Goldwing, so can offer some suggestions.
> I used 6.3 inch (If I remember right) 6 hp motor because it mounted
> easily with the output shaft directly coupled into the drive shaft.
> I bolted a flat aluminum plate to the old engine mount points, then
> mounted the motor and batteries on top of that.
> A larger diameter motor would have needed to sit with it's lower edge
> below/between the lower frame members.
>
> Speaking of frame, make sure that the removable lower left section of
> the frame is in usable shape.
> This is the piece that comes off so the ICE can remove to the left
side.
> This are notorious for rusting out at its attachment points.
>
> However, the motor is not powerful enough with only the 3.5:1 final
> gear ratio, and would be better with an additional 2:1 multiplied in,
> maybe a belt or chain.
> Perhaps the larger motors you are talking about will take care of this

> problem.
> With the direct connection to the drive shaft it is very quiet, but it

> pull so many amps that I've had weak battery connections glowing red
hot.
> I used a 48 volt, 400 amp controller mounted on an aluminum plate
> where the radiator used to be.
>
> Mike Shipway-
>
>


> Jack<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I am looking for a motor for a motorcycle I am trying to put together
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok Thanks Lawrence I will try looking it up never tried to use the archives 
but about time I tried & look & use


-----Original Message----- 
From: Cor van de Water 
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 5:49 PM 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List 
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle 

Lawrence had this problem in hilly San Francisco
that on a sustained climb he started burning up
his motor (direct chain drive)
I recall that several years ago he had a very tall
rear sprocket specially-made to increase motor RPM
and get acceptable performance, hill-climbing
ability and not burn up his motor.
About a month ago the same discussion happened here,
so you may want to check the archives.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of SteveS
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 4:25 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

I suspect direct drive will disappoint you, even with an 8" motor. Mike,
can you offer more information on the performance with the 6.3"motor and
direct drive? I did a similar setup with a 7", lighter frame, similar
battery and controller specs, and about the same rear end ratio. It was
terrible. Started burning brushes. Sounds like you had problems with
that setup, but If you had reasonable performance, then I need to
rethink why mine did so poorly. As you mention, a 2:1 reduction makes a
huge difference. Still no show stopper, but it works now. I did a
mini-bike and found the same problem - ratios under 6:1 do not work
well. For direct drive, I imagine a dual motor setup with
series/parallel, and higher voltage could work, and I think I remember
seeing one at Power of DC several years back with twin E-Teks.

I suspect, in general, from my experience and from reading this list,
that ratios under 6:1 require a motor much larger than one would think
is normally needed. Yes, series motors have 'infinite torque at stall' 
but that requires infinite amps. Brushes, controller, and batteries will
limit those amps.

-SteveS


On 4/29/2011 11:20 PM, Jack wrote:
> Thanks Mike for all your information& every one else that is 
> answering any input about the goldwing& right motors I think I might 
> try a 8 inch motor direct drive to shaft& hope I hit the sweet spot 
> first time beginners luck I hope!!
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Mike Shipway
> Sent: Friday, April 29, 2011 5:28 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle
>
> I've converted a 1978 Honda Goldwing, so can offer some suggestions.
> I used 6.3 inch (If I remember right) 6 hp motor because it mounted 
> easily with the output shaft directly coupled into the drive shaft.
> I bolted a flat aluminum plate to the old engine mount points, then 
> mounted the motor and batteries on top of that.
> A larger diameter motor would have needed to sit with it's lower edge 
> below/between the lower frame members.
>
> Speaking of frame, make sure that the removable lower left section of 
> the frame is in usable shape.
> This is the piece that comes off so the ICE can remove to the left
side.
> This are notorious for rusting out at its attachment points.
>
> However, the motor is not powerful enough with only the 3.5:1 final 
> gear ratio, and would be better with an additional 2:1 multiplied in, 
> maybe a belt or chain.
> Perhaps the larger motors you are talking about will take care of this

> problem.
> With the direct connection to the drive shaft it is very quiet, but it

> pull so many amps that I've had weak battery connections glowing red
hot.
> I used a 48 volt, 400 amp controller mounted on an aluminum plate 
> where the radiator used to be.
>
> Mike Shipway-
>
>


> Jack<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I am looking for a motor for a motorcycle I am trying to put together
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Now if you could learn to click only once on the send button you'll
really know how to use a computer 
-- 
Paul Wujek 





> Jack wrote:
> 
> > Ok Thanks Lawrence I will try looking it up never tried to use the archives
> > but about time I tried & look & use
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

learning to click once will really not teach me how to use a computer there 
is a lot more to it then just clicking There are just too many options!!
-----Original Message----- 
From: Paul Wujek
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 7:12 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

Now if you could learn to click only once on the send button you'll
really know how to use a computer 
-- 
Paul Wujek





> Jack wrote:
> 
> > Ok Thanks Lawrence I will try looking it up never tried to use the
> > archives
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry I meant thanks Cor van de Water

-----Original Message----- 
From: Jack
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 6:02 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

Ok Thanks Lawrence I will try looking it up never tried to use the archives
but about time I tried & look & use


-----Original Message----- 
From: Cor van de Water
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 5:49 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

Lawrence had this problem in hilly San Francisco
that on a sustained climb he started burning up
his motor (direct chain drive)
I recall that several years ago he had a very tall
rear sprocket specially-made to increase motor RPM
and get acceptable performance, hill-climbing
ability and not burn up his motor.
About a month ago the same discussion happened here,
so you may want to check the archives.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of SteveS
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 4:25 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

I suspect direct drive will disappoint you, even with an 8" motor. Mike,
can you offer more information on the performance with the 6.3"motor and
direct drive? I did a similar setup with a 7", lighter frame, similar
battery and controller specs, and about the same rear end ratio. It was
terrible. Started burning brushes. Sounds like you had problems with
that setup, but If you had reasonable performance, then I need to
rethink why mine did so poorly. As you mention, a 2:1 reduction makes a
huge difference. Still no show stopper, but it works now. I did a
mini-bike and found the same problem - ratios under 6:1 do not work
well. For direct drive, I imagine a dual motor setup with
series/parallel, and higher voltage could work, and I think I remember
seeing one at Power of DC several years back with twin E-Teks.

I suspect, in general, from my experience and from reading this list,
that ratios under 6:1 require a motor much larger than one would think
is normally needed. Yes, series motors have 'infinite torque at stall'
but that requires infinite amps. Brushes, controller, and batteries will
limit those amps.

-SteveS


On 4/29/2011 11:20 PM, Jack wrote:
> Thanks Mike for all your information& every one else that is
> answering any input about the goldwing& right motors I think I might
> try a 8 inch motor direct drive to shaft& hope I hit the sweet spot
> first time beginners luck I hope!!
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Mike Shipway
> Sent: Friday, April 29, 2011 5:28 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle
>
> I've converted a 1978 Honda Goldwing, so can offer some suggestions.
> I used 6.3 inch (If I remember right) 6 hp motor because it mounted
> easily with the output shaft directly coupled into the drive shaft.
> I bolted a flat aluminum plate to the old engine mount points, then
> mounted the motor and batteries on top of that.
> A larger diameter motor would have needed to sit with it's lower edge
> below/between the lower frame members.
>
> Speaking of frame, make sure that the removable lower left section of
> the frame is in usable shape.
> This is the piece that comes off so the ICE can remove to the left
side.
> This are notorious for rusting out at its attachment points.
>
> However, the motor is not powerful enough with only the 3.5:1 final
> gear ratio, and would be better with an additional 2:1 multiplied in,
> maybe a belt or chain.
> Perhaps the larger motors you are talking about will take care of this

> problem.
> With the direct connection to the drive shaft it is very quiet, but it

> pull so many amps that I've had weak battery connections glowing red
hot.
> I used a 48 volt, 400 amp controller mounted on an aluminum plate
> where the radiator used to be.
>
> Mike Shipway-
>
>


> Jack<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I am looking for a motor for a motorcycle I am trying to put together
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jack, if you use ordinary automotive type V-belts, you'll be throwing away 
energy in the form of heat generated by friction. My Gizmo uses a toothed-pulley 
and belt system known as Goodyear Eagle PD 
(http://www.goodyearrubberproducts.com/top-100-products/Goodyear-Eagle-PD-belts/Goodyear-Eagle-PD-belts.asp)
which is a self-centering no slip design. It's virtually silent and can be 
tailored to specific horsepower and gear ratio requirements. It's a bit 
expensive, though. My recent purchase of a 24t gear at US$161 is a good 
indication. You can occasionally find parts on eBay.

A motorcycle chain drive might be noisy, but if you build an enclosure with 
seals for the purpose of an oil-bath, you'll reduce the noise and increase 
lifespan as well. Motorcycle chain parts are common, relatively inexpensive and 
very flexible from a design standpoint.




________________________________
------------------------------

Original Message: 5
From: "Jack" <[email protected]>

thanks for info. if I do go with 2 motor set up I don't want to use a chain 
to much noise so who would have the belt & pulleys that I can modify to make 
right gear ratio?
End of Original Message
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110501/2569f929/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank U Fred that is really what I was looking for. I was not going to use 
ordinary automotive type V-belt, I was looking for a toothed pulley. even 
though the chain is common & easy to get I want to go all electric & stay 
far away from oil even on the chain. even if I enclosure it in a oil -bath 
it will still be a mess, oil sucks but we still need it but not on my 
Goldwing!! thanks again Fred for the information on the 
Goodyear-Eagle-PD-belts link I am still looking for a good motor & a 
controller! 


-----Original 
Message----- 
From: fred
Sent: Sunday, May 01, 2011 8:04 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motors for motorcycle

Jack, if you use ordinary automotive type V-belts, you'll be throwing away
energy in the form of heat generated by friction. My Gizmo uses a 
toothed-pulley
and belt system known as Goodyear Eagle PD
(http://www.goodyearrubberproducts.com/top-100-products/Goodyear-Eagle-PD-belts/Goodyear-Eagle-PD-belts.asp)
which is a self-centering no slip design. It's virtually silent and can be
tailored to specific horsepower and gear ratio requirements. It's a bit
expensive, though. My recent purchase of a 24t gear at US$161 is a good
indication. You can occasionally find parts on eBay.

A motorcycle chain drive might be noisy, but if you build an enclosure with
seals for the purpose of an oil-bath, you'll reduce the noise and increase
lifespan as well. Motorcycle chain parts are common, relatively inexpensive 
and
very flexible from a design standpoint.




________________________________
------------------------------

Original Message: 5
From: "Jack" <[email protected]>

thanks for info. if I do go with 2 motor set up I don't want to use a chain
to much noise so who would have the belt & pulleys that I can modify to make
right gear ratio?
End of Original Message
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110501/2569f929/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

